# [SOLVED] Bios reseting fsb clock oc



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey

I got myself a new computer a few months ago. I built it myself, and folowing components are inside the case (maybe you guys even remember, cause i alway seem to have some trouble with this machine, damn it!) :

Mainboard: Gigabyte x38-ds4 Rev.1 - Award BIOS F1
CPU: Intel q6600 Go steping
RAM: 4x Apacer DDR2 1GB, PC-6400, Major,240Pin,800MHz,CL5
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 700 Watt
GPU: 8800GTS 512 oc (but only little oc...)
There are 3 Harddisks and one dvd rom. CPU gets cooled by a zalman 7000-cu
No PCI Cards atached (except PCI-E)

Ok, so far. The first thing i was doing, when the machine was put together, was, overclocking the cpu (you remember? ). I easely brought it up to 3.0ghz with a vcore of 1.18something and temps of 33c° in idle. And i could have even gone lower with the v core. Windows running stable @ a vcore of 1.175.
For a while everything went well, and the machine was running witheout problems and always stable.
One day i decided to change the cooler of the grafics. I took out the card and put another zalman on it (vf-900-cu). The difference now was, that the cooler was not controlled by the gpu directly anymore, but was pluged in into "sys-fanII" plug on the mainboard. Speedfan is controlling all my coolers. (cpu cooler on "cpu-fan" plug and gpu cooler on "sys-fanII" plug). Ok, all running well...but the computer had trouble booting up...
Again and again it stuck, booted twice (as if it had a lack of power), gave no signal to the monitor... So i went to BIOS to check stuff. There: It changed the Cpu Host Clock Control to disabled (after one of these double boot ups). The cpu was running on 266x9 again (2.4ghz). But that was the only thing it changed. The Memory multiplier was still on the value i set...wich means that the memory was running +200mhz on a stock cpu speed with no voltage raised. No wonder the computer wasnt running anymore... And it kept resetting whenever i set the fsb clock back to 333. I raised the vcore to 1.200...but it kept resetting... I feel a bit like this apears since i changed the gpu cooler...

Now i know what the problem is, but i dont have the solution so far.

Gigabyte boards habe a function that resets overclocked values, if the system isnt 100% stable. So probably it doesnt have enough power to boot sometimes. It seems, i have to change more values...and i wonder wich values i should change first... Im not that experienced in overclocking and i dont want to hurt the system with wrong settings. What i did so far is, setting the pci-e freq to 100 and give +0.10v on the pci bus... All running on a vcore of 1.1884v with a vdroop of ~0.02v

EIST disabled
Thermal Monitor disabled
C1 enabled

My thoughts and ideas about this are: 

-The zalman gpu cooler takes power from the mainboard and therefore the board needs more voltege. (but what values would i need to change to get it runnung right?)

-The other thing is, that (im not 100% shure about that) i think i dont hear the coolers spin up full rotation on start up...but bevore i changed the gpu cooler, they (at least the cpu cooler) did. Maybe this is not important, but i might have recognized it...



...just saw, that quite some people are having the same problem, but i couldnt find a solution... Can anyone give me some kind of "manual" maybe? Wich voltages to raise, so the sys becomes stable...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

Hello? Where are all the checkers? Help!
...so far, the bios hasnt resetted the clock again...but i still have trouble with the pci-e bus (or the grafic card) sometimes. No signal at startup, post screen freezes sometimes...and so on...
Is it a good idea to set the pci-e bus frequency higher than 100mhz?? I set it to 105 mhz now...see what happens...

What exactly goes on when i set it higher than 100? Can someone explaine it to me in pictures pls? ;D
Pls let me know how risky it is to set that value higher than 100...cause i dont know 100% what im doing...

Thanks!


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

I was just pretty lucky...
Just did a BIOS Update (who knows, maybe it helps)...
After set optimized defaults, i started to set all values back the way they were (incl. overclocked values).
I went to Bios Computer health...the bios shows me CPU Temp: 86c° (!)
I didnt believe the bios and thought its maybe missreading something, and started to windows (this still worked! ) 
Checking everest: CPU TEmp 89C° ! Damn...it almost began to burn!
But im lucky. It didnt take any damage it seems... No idea why this happened. Vcore values looked verry strange after the first bootup. Maybe it has set different values, and too high... Wow...i need a cigaret...

Still no suggestions for my prob? Cant anyone with a similar board post the m.i.t Settings or something? 

Thanks!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

First of all you'll need to address your CPU temp issue. If you disturbed the heatsink while reinstalling your video card you'll need to remove the CPU heatsink, clean off the old thermal compound and reapply a fresh coat of compound (I recommend Arctic Silver 5). 

Once that's under control, you need to set your RAM to run at a 1:1 ratio (value ram doesn't OC well and it's harder to a stable OC with 4 sticks of RAM. Running 1:1 will keep your RAM running under it's rated specs), disable EIST and C1, PCI-E @ 100mhz (stock) with no voltage increase on the PCI-E bus, Vcore @ 1.25v

If you think the GPU being plugged inro the motherboard header is part of the cause then try a different header. Did you try plugging it into the header on the video card?


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

Hey, thanks for the reply!



mattlock said:


> First of all you'll need to address your CPU temp issue. If you disturbed the heatsink while reinstalling your video card you'll need to remove the CPU heatsink, clean off the old thermal compound and reapply a fresh coat of compound (I recommend Arctic Silver 5).


...No heat issues here. The thing described above happened just once...after that bios update. Whitin seconds, the cpu went up to 86c° with zalman running on full speed. I possibly must have set an enormous vcore value by accident...

Right now, if i take a look at everest, the cpu is on a temp of 25c°/cores @33c°. Cpu is on 3Ghz with a vcore of 1.200v




mattlock said:


> Once that's under control, you need to set your RAM to run at a 1:1 ratio (value ram doesn't OC well and it's harder to a stable OC with 4 sticks of RAM. Running 1:1 will keep your RAM running under it's rated specs), disable EIST and C1, PCI-E @ 100mhz (stock) with no voltage increase on the PCI-E bus, Vcore @ 1.25v


I think my ram is running 12:10 ...I thought thats the ideal value...but check it out, i have made photos of my bios in miserable quality. But you can read the values and check my m.i.t settings. Then tell me if i set my 
memory multiplier right.
With those settings you describe, my pc booted up with a post screen all in pink yesterday...so i set the pci-e to 102mhz and +0.05 on pci-e bus. Vcore is on 1.200v right now. You can see it all on the pics.
(Windows is running stable on even lower vcore values. Lowest i had was 1.175v ...and running stable under full load)



mattlock said:


> If you think the GPU being plugged inro the motherboard header is part of the cause then try a different header. Did you try plugging it into the header on the video card?


It wont fit there. And sysfan 2 seems the only one -besides cpu fan- contolable by speedfan (...guess cause its the only plug left with 4 pins)


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

Alright! The problem might be solved! Unbeliavable...what am i gona do with my life after that?? No problem to solve anymore...ill throw away my computer and buy a new one!

Nah, ok. I found something in the gigabyte formu...but its in german. So i try to translate it as good as i can...
Seems gigabyte have a well known bug, that has to do with the memory multiplier. Its strange acctualy, cause the article is about earlier boards with p35 chipset...(well, i think i also saw a post there, that refers to a ds4 board) ok, they are not old yet, but that theres still the same bug on a x38-ds4 board makes me think (that the gigabyte engineers are a bit of lazy).
Well, whatever...looks like, that on my board, the only memory multi that works fine is the 2.5 one. Since i have set that multi, the board does the on-off-on nomore...i hope im not too early with this post...
The bug is in the memory multiplyer. When you set the wron ram multi, the bios will reset if everytime you coldboot the pc. 

Copy/paste:

Examples for Ram-Multis:

(G)MCH strapping
x.xxA -> 266MHz
x.xxB -> 333MHz
x.xxC -> 200MHz
x.xxD -> 400MHz


FSB800 z.B. E4300, E4500, E2160, E2180 usw...

Strap200 and the right Ram-Multis...
P965 = [2.66] [3.33] [4.00]
P35 = [3.33] [4.00]
X38/X48 = [2.66C] [3.33C] [4.00C]


FSB1066 z.B. E6300, E6320, E6400, E6420, E6600, E6700, Q6600 usw...

Strap266 and the right Ram-Multis...
P965/P35 = [2.00] [2.50] [3.00] [4.00]
X38/X48 = [2.00A] [2.50A] [3.00A] [4.00A]


FSB1333 z.B. E6550, E6750, E6850, E8200, E8400, E8500 usw...

Strap333 and the right Ram-Multis...
P35 = [2.00] [2.40] [3.20]
X38/X48 = [2.00B] [2.40B] [3.20B]


FSB1600 z.B. for new 45nm EE CPUs

Strap400 and the right Ram-Multis...
nur X38/X48 = [2.00D] [2.66D]

I first had to understand, that the right multis foe a q6600 are the "A" ones...cause the bios is telling folowing:

...This means: Q6600 is by default running on 266mhz with a multi of x9 =2.4ghz. So you use only the x.xxA Ram multis.
For cpus that run by default on 333mhz fsb, you only use the x.xxB multis. I think the way i understood this first, that u use the x.xxB multi when you overclock to 333mhz fsb is wrong.
Got it? 
I hope i explained right.


So, for whoever has this problem, heres my bios settings that work (on a x38-ds4):

Multiplier: x9
FSB Clock Freq: 348
Pci-e frequency: 100

Memory multiplier: 2.50A
800mhz > 870mhz

Memory Timings 5-5-5-19

Vcore: 1.2430 ...or lower/higher...depends on chip...

No voltage raised anywhere else.

For everyone who speaks german, heres the link:

http://62.109.81.232/cgi-bin/sbb/sbb.cgi?&a=show&forum=14&show=533&start=


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

Thanks for the update Tom. 

I gotta tell you, if my GA-EP35-DS3P would not allow me change the memory multiplier it would be going back Gigabyte under an RMA. There is no way I would drop $150+ on a motherboard that didn't work as advertised.

Anyway, glad you've found a work around. :wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

turn the thermal monitoring back on,it's there for a good reason


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

What for?
Is it, that the Cpu auto shutdown function ("warn when cpu temp reaches 5000°c") in bios only works with thermal monitoring on?
You refer to my 90°C Cpu temp? 

By the way, above is te real solution for on-of-on...It never happened again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

when it reaches the set temp it throttles back the cpu,not like years ago and it was not there and they just kept going up till they fried


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*



PeepingTom said:


> Alright! The problem might be solved! Unbeliavable...what am i gona do with my life after that?? No problem to solve anymore...ill throw away my computer and buy a new one!
> 
> Nah, ok. I found something in the gigabyte formu...but its in german. So i try to translate it as good as i can...
> Seems gigabyte have a well known bug, that has to do with the memory multiplier. Its strange acctualy, cause the article is about earlier boards with p35 chipset...(well, i think i also saw a post there, that refers to a ds4 board) ok, they are not old yet, but that theres still the same bug on a x38-ds4 board makes me think (that the gigabyte engineers are a bit of lazy).
> ...


Oho...Its not over yet! 
Theres seems to be one last thing, that has an efect on on-off-on... The Auto or-Smart fan control option in "pc health" in bios.

I never had problems since i found the solution, wich is describes above. At this time i had disabled smart fan and had speed fan controling my fans. In my verry first post above, i felt a bit like the new gpu cooler caused the trouble...because i never had the on-off-on before i changed the gpu cooler and pluged it onto the mainboard, so speed fan could controle it. However...a few days ago i decided to enable the smart fan option in bios again cause the full on spinning coolers at startup made me nuts (speedfan can control the fans anyway, even this option is enabled..it just overides it when windows is started up). So i set it to voltage controlled ...cause its the only way to have the bios controlled the fans with only 3 pin plugs. Since i enavled this option, the on-off-on was back again every time i booted cold. Funny, eh?
I disabled smart fan again... All fine...


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

Thanks for the update Tom. 

If you don't mind, now that you know for sure that the BIOS fan control is a problem, try changing for RAM Multiplier to see if it was really part of the problem (since you stated that the bug was supposed to be for the P35) and post back with those results.

Thanks,


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

Hmmm...Yes...Well acctualy you are right. It cant be the bug...
Cause before i changed the gpu cooler, i never had trouble with on-off-on and the multiplyer was always set to 2.4B ...not on the A one, wich would be the right multi. 
So it cant be because of a bug... Dont even have to test that... 
It really is because of the second fan it seems... Really strange thing...


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

Likely just a quirky BIOS. Maybe it'll be fixed in future update. 

Thanks again for the update. :wave:


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

Ok, for everyone who has the same troubles as i do...forget about the post with the multiplier bug... What i wrote above is abviously wrong. I was so desperate, that i tried every option and every suggestion i found in the web. And this thing written in the gigabyte forum, about that bug, has nothing to do with ds4 boards. I wanted my problems to disapear...but that was not the solution.
When you take a look at the numbers in bios, it is clearly obvious, that the "A" multi is the wrong one for a q6600 clocked to 333mhz.
I checked the numbers that appear with different multis.

my clock was set to 348mhz with a multiplier of 9x and memory multi 2.50A. Cpu was on 3.13mhz with memory on 870mhz...

Now with the "B" Multi everything looks a bit better.

Clock set to 350mhz with a multiplier of 9x and memory multi 2.40B.
Cpu is on 3.15mhz with memory on 840mhz.

It just looks smoother... 350, 3.15, 840... For me, this is the evidence, that the post above has nothing to do with the x38-ds4 board. 

What i did now is, i unplugged the gpu fan from the mainboard and pluged it directly to the psu with a adapter cable (4pin to 3pin molex) and controll the fan by fanmate.
Since i did this, i feel like the pc is booting smoother...the bios splash screen for ex. is coming up much faster.
Cause as i wrote above: before i pluged that gpu cooler on the mainboard, i never had trouble...and i used the "B" multi all the time.


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Bios reseting fsb clock oc*

Hello!
I thought i check back for my final solution that really worked.
It was that gpu cooling fan, plugged to the mainboard, wich made the bios reset the clock! I never tried, but i think that, if id have pushed the vcore up to 1.4 or something, it could have been running stable...but i wouldnt want to do that cause of a cooling fan...
Soooo... No reset anymore! Simply plugged that fan directly into the power supply. Seems to be a problem with this board...too many fans on the board are trouble.

What still happens from time to time: Screen gets black out of the blu, or ist suddenly starts flickering.
No idea why this is...Pci-e bus is set to 100...shouldnt get higher with that, right? Otherwise it all runs nicely now.
Here my settings:

-CPU @ 3.115Gghz
-Fsb Clock: 345mhz
-Multiplier: x9
-Ram running on 415mhz (830mhz) with timings 5-5-5-19 no voltage raised (1.88) and with ram multi 2.4B
-Vcore: 1.225

Maybe someone knows why my screen gets black sometimes? Otherwise: Problem Solved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

